# Applying FSWP without Police Clearance



## Ekushey (Feb 21, 2013)

I am a student in Canada and preparing my application for FSWP 2013. I have a query about Police Clearance certificate. This certificate takes a long time to issue in my country so is it possible for me to apply for FSWP without any Police Clearance Certificate and eventually provide it when I will be requested from CIC? The cap is started filling up and this is my concern.

Your answers will be appreciated in this regard.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to present the police certificate with your application or it will be declined, so NO.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ekushey said:


> I am a student in Canada and preparing my application for FSWP 2013. I have a query about Police Clearance certificate. This certificate takes a long time to issue in my country so is it possible for me to apply for FSWP without any Police Clearance Certificate and eventually provide it when I will be requested from CIC? The cap is started filling up and this is my concern.
> 
> Your answers will be appreciated in this regard.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, who said it takes a long time ??? It takes around a week at best... .. Ask ur friends or relatives here, they should be able to get it done.
Plus you can send your application without it, when CIC requires, they will inform you to submit then...

Which NOC r u applying for ? 1112, 2174 and 2147 are already filled up by this time I guess.


----------

